# Trying to buy peach and oak in Atlanta, GA.



## imorgan (Aug 21, 2013)

Please let me know if you know any places were I can buy peach and oak chunks.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi imorgan.. I tried to catch ya in the Chat area, but you left before I could respond. You figured it out I see. One thing you might wanna do is Hop over to the ROLL CALL forum and introduce yourself so everyone see's ya here on SMF... and maybe help out with your question. I am in TX so I really cant help ya on that question :( sorry. 

welcome to SMF :)


----------



## wudy (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know about peach,but any one selling firewood should have oak. I Have a large limb in my yard right now.


----------



## puddle jumper (Aug 30, 2013)

Just picked up a bag at Acadamy Sports...

Give them a try if you have not found anything yet..

PJ


----------



## kingt36 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've seen a lot of oak and hickory in the ATL area. A lot of if for free too if you have a chainsaw and can cut it up yourself, which is what I'm lacking.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 28, 2013)

Google to find a peach orchard in your area.  They will either be selling their limb cut offs or will give them away if you come and get them.  You may have to get outside the perimeter by a few miles to find a orchard though.

Oak is pretty easy to find.  Just talk to a professional tree service company and you can find several varieties of oak, hickory, and probably cherry as we have them all in the metro area.

Don't need a chain saw and if they give you firewood type splits, just get a hand saw and cut them into fist size chunks.  If the split is too thick, then a small hatched or hand maul can "split" that in half before cutting.  If you have a friend or relative with a fireplace, you can probably get a split or two for the asking. One or two logs or splits will give you a lot of smoking chunks when cut up.

Also don't forget to ask friends and neighbors who have pecan trees for their limbs!!!! Pecan trees are everywhere in Atlanta and that is a good smoke wood also.  Same goes for apple.

Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart, and most grocery stores carry the bags of chunks of Hickory, Mesquite, and Apple chunks for under $10 a bag if you can't find any other sources.  A BBQ specialty store will probably have a wider selection including peach and there are quite a few of those in the Atlanta area.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 28, 2013)

I buy a lot of my smoking wood online at BaxtersOriginal dot com....

We are not allowed to provide links but if you do a google search for Baxter's original you will find it.  They have just about any kind of wood you want at reasonable prices.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Nov 13, 2013)

Bill,

Have you bought you wood from them in 6" or 12" lengths?

Harv


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Dec 9, 2013)

Bill,

I wanted to let you know that I contacted the folks at Baxters and they were most cordial. They sell their wood in 6" or 12" lengths and their pricing is very good including shipping.

I will without a doubt be ordering some wood from them soon.

Thank you for the information about Baxters.

Harv


----------

